
The Evolution of Threads and I/O in Windows (2013) - ingve
https://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/jj883951
======
pcunite
If you ever find yourself in a situation where you need to use I/O completion
ports and related API calls, talk to Len Holgate.

------
rehemiau
Every time I try to open a webpage hosted by Microsoft i get an endlessly
loading tab that says "Not expected". I use Edge on Windows 10 btw.

~~~
lultimouomo
I instead can perfectly see an incomprehensible and slightly ridiculous
automatic translation to Italian, with no link that gets me to the original.
Who on earth can think that's a good idea?

~~~
atesti
Use this:

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/jj883951](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/jj883951)

